# AMD Athlon X2 7750 (Boxed, OPGA, "Kuma", Black Edition)



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel AM2+ - AMD Athlon X2 7750
Wie ist der so?
Wieviel leistung würde ich gewinnen?
Wäre vieleicht ne günstige investition um meine graka net so zu limitieren


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

AMD Athlon X2 7750 "Kuma" - Des Athlons Neue Kleider - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow!

Das Fazit sagt wohl alles...
Lieber erst mal nicht kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe den hier neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegen.Der hat 2,7 Ghz und ist ne Black Edition... d.h. du kannst den im Handumdrehen hochtakten (3,0Ghz?) da der Multi offen ist.

Das Ding ist bei mir auch nur eine kurzzeit Lösung und dann kommt der weg.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie bist du da ran gekommen?
Die Einführung war erst Montag und lieferbar ist er auch noch nirgendwo...


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

Schade,war mir irgendwie sympatisch 


> Wie bist du da ran gekommen?
> Die Einführung war erst Montag und lieferbar ist er auch noch nirgendwo...


Bei alternate ist auch lieferbar(siehe obiger link)

Dennoch:wie viel leistung würd ich gewinnen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Lieber erst mal nicht kaufen.


Das würd ich nicht sagen wollen.
Es kommt ganz stark drauf an, was damit gemacht werden soll.

Als Gamer CPU ist sie nicht soo schlecht und hält auch gut mit 500MHz höher getakteten K8 mit.

Als 'normale Arbeits CPU' hingegen nicht soo viel besser denn der K8 bei gleichem Takt...


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Weiss auch nicht,war in hiesigen Hardwareladen,ich hatte noch einen Hunderter in der Tasche und wollte zuerst nen AMD X2 5xxx+ irgendwas holen als übergangslösung und dann für den Rechner meiner Freundin und da habe ich gedacht komm nimmste den weil der oben auf der Preistafel war und da haben die den vom Lager geholt.... als ich eben nach hause kam habe ich auch gesehen das der nirgends lieferbar war.Aber Snogard hat ihn.Hier damit du es glaubst:

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3830/getattachmentht9.jpg


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

5200+?! oder 5600+?
"Noch" ein F3 Step?


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

> Als Gamer CPU ist sie nicht soo schlecht und hält auch gut mit 500MHz höher getakteten K8 mit.


das heißt der wäre gleichzusetzen mit einem x2 6400+ oder wie?

Nochmal:wie viel würd ich durch den wechsel an pf. gewinnen?
Einsatzgebiet:natürlich gamen


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Weiss nicht irgendwas so um die 70€ und da dachte ich auf die 10€ k... du.

Ja wenn du ihn dir kaufen willst es lohnt sich eventuell schon. Aber ein 6000+ kostet auch nicht viel mehr...


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

Denn kann man doch locker auf x2 6400+ tackten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

Tackten schonmal garnicht, zumal das garnix mitm Tacker zu tun hat.

Und beim übertakten ists immer eine Frage, wie weit die CPU, die man bekommt, geht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das würd ich nicht sagen wollen.
> Es kommt ganz stark drauf an, was damit gemacht werden soll.
> 
> Als Gamer CPU ist sie nicht soo schlecht und hält auch gut mit 500MHz höher getakteten K8 mit.
> ...


Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht. 
Für 75€ ist er sicherlich auch kein schlechtes Angebot.
Ich habe meinen Post aber auch eher darauf bezogen, dass der X2 7750 zur Zeit nur auf wenigen Boards laufen will.



Nickles schrieb:


> das heißt der wäre gleichzusetzen mit einem x2 6400+ oder wie?
> 
> Nochmal:wie viel würd ich durch den wechsel an pf. gewinnen?
> Einsatzgebiet:natürlich gamen


Von X2 6400+ auf X2 auf X2 7750 BE?
Der Wechsel wird dir so gut wie gar nichts bringen, vorausgesetzt du belässt den X2 7750 auf Standardtakt. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht irgendwas so um die 70€ und da dachte ich auf die 10€ k... du.
> 
> Ja wenn du ihn dir kaufen willst es lohnt sich eventuell schon. Aber ein 6000+ kostet auch nicht viel mehr...


Bei Geizhals gibts es ihn ab 74,81€.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Post aber auch eher darauf bezogen, dass der X2 7750 zur Zeit nur auf wenigen Boards laufen will.


Das denke ich nicht.

Ich denke, das der als 'Phenom x2 irgendwas' erkannt werden wird, laufen wird er aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde euch morgen früh das Ding zusammenbauen und euch berichten als was,wie und ob er läuft... 

Also ich tippe mal er läuft ohne mucken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

kannst 'nen Foto vom Bios Post machen?

Mich würd interessieren, als was das BIOS die CPU erkennen wird.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> kannst 'nen Foto vom Bios Post machen?
> 
> Mich würd interessieren, als was das BIOS die CPU erkennen wird.


 
Werde es versuchen.

Sag ma warum kriege ich keine sysprofile Signatur?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

Du musst den Text kopieren der unter "BB Code für Foren" steht und dann in der Sig einfügen.
Dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Du musst den Text kopieren der unter "BB Code für Foren" steht und dann in der Sig einfügen.
> Dann sollte das klappen.


 
Da steht ja schon klein das es einen Fehler gibt: Code blabla....


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ah es scheint nun zu gehen.

Hat schon mal einer bei einem MSI Board ein Bios Update gemacht? Das ist ja sicher von nöten wenn der Phenom II drauf soll später.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hat doch geklappt. 
Aber den Profil sieht noch etwas leer aus, außer 2 Bildchen sehe ich da nichts.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hat doch geklappt.
> Aber den Profil sieht noch etwas leer aus, außer 2 Bildchen sehe ich da nichts.


 
 ist ja auch klar,die sollen ja auch für sich sprechen 

Werde gleich mal den Prozi aufs Board klatschen und mal provisorisch auf der Tischplatte zusammen bauen mit dem nötigsten ob überhaupt alles läuft.

Habe bis dahin nochmal ein Foto geknipst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

Dies ist ein Post der zum Nachdenken anregen soll
[denkanstoß]
also ich habe die Diskussion vorher nich gelesen und habe nur eine Allgemeine Anmerkung zum thema:

meine Erfahrung sagt mir bisher, das die Spiele meist einen Prozessor um die 3,2 ghz bestens vertragen, was hier bei einem Oced Athlon 7750BE bestens gehen soll, er macht zwar nicht mehr aber pups drauf. Bei 3,2 ghz ungefähr liegt [meiner Erfahrung nach] das Prozessorlimit(ausser bei Crysis)! Fallout lief bei mir mit einem C2D E7200@3,2 ghz immer um die 40 % - 65 % Auslastung je Kern. Grid und NFS Undercover genauso...[/dankanstoß]


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Herren:

Folgender Aufbau:
AMD Athlon X2 7750BE mit Standart Boxed Kühler auf einem MSI DKA790GX Platinum mit 4Gb Muskin DDR2 1000 im Dualchannel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann "startet der Rechner" ohne Murren und Knurren und der Post Screen zeigt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und wenn ich im laufe des Vormittags dazu komme (aber ganz sicher am Nachmittag) werde ich euch mal was zur Spiele tauglichkeit berichten!
Bis jetzt schon mal keine Probleme!
AMD MSI


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

kann dem zu simmen!  AMD  an MSI für diese Hervorragende Arbeit...spiele tauglich soll das DKA ja extrem sein...ggü anderen 790GX Boards..nur bei Standart Benchmarks liegt es zurück aber wen interessieren solche Dinge schon wenn das Board das Spielen verbessert!


_*Wollen wir einen DKA 790GX Sammelthread aufmachen?*_


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja soll ich oder willst du ihn aufmachen?Der könnte vielen Leuten nutzen. Das Board hat ja echt Potenzial.

Jetzt gehts erstmal aufs Motorrad bei dem schönen Wetter im Rheinland!


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

@orca:super dass du dir so viel mühe gibst
(ich wäre sicherlich zu faul)


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Nickles*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nee,ich wolte wissen was ein wechsel bei mir bewirken würde.
1)Bei 2.7 ghz
2)bei 3.2ghz/also @x2 6400+)
Cpu--->signatur(x2 5000+)


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn du ihn bei 3,0-3,1 Ghz laufen lässt merkst du das Frame mässig schon. überleg mal,das wäre fast 1 Ghz,wenn du die Kohle übrig hast kauf ihn dir.


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

> das wäre fast 1 Ghz


Hä'
von x2 5000+(2.6ghz)auf 3.1ghz=+500 mhz


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Dezember 2008)

@Orca:

Kannst du auch mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot nachreichen?


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Moment,bin noch nicht so weit... Wetter war zu gut,da habe ich mir mal das Motorrad gepackt und ein wenig gekurvt...

Also ich habe gerade alles *komplett* zusammen gebaut und XP installiert,Anti Viren Scanner die Grundtreiber wie Chipsatz u.s.w. installiert und Leute ich sag euch bis jetzt geht hier ales zacki zacki... der Screenshot kommt gleich.

Mal sehen wie es morgen bei Vista aussieht... mache das XP eigentlich nur um darunter dieses Msi Update des Bios zu machen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Schaut mal was CPUz da ausspuckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stefan Payne hat doch sowas vermutet oder?

Wer ist jetzt überrascht? Ich bin es.


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

> Wer ist jetzt überrascht? Ich bin es.


Warum?

@orca:irgendwie funzt der sysprofile link in deiner signatur net


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte net gedacht das das Ding einen Phenom anzeigt weil das Post Bios ja auch Athlon ausspuckt.

@Nickles:Wenn du auf dem sys Profile Link nur ne Baustelle siehst ist das richtig so weil ich mein system abgerissen habe und gerade erst wieder neu alles da reinstellen muß  die Baustellenschilder sind ein Gag. Mache da morgen alles rein.Willst du was wissen?


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

Nö,war nur neugirig
In 6 tagen ist bei mir auch ne baustelle


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Moment,bin noch nicht so weit... Wetter war zu gut,da habe ich mir mal das Motorrad gepackt und ein wenig gekurvt...


Hehe.
Ich bin heute auch mit dem Moped in die Schule gefahren.
War nur etwas dunkel in der Früh...


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Schaut mal was CPUz da ausspuckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na ja gut soweit so gut,jetzt wird hier erstmal alles eingestellt u.s.w. und dann kommt mal 3D Mark rauf.
Bios Update hat auch gerade gefluppt


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

welches mainboard benutzt du?
Tdp?
Würde der auch auf meinem (zukünfigen)mobo laufen?(msi k9a cf-f)?


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> welches mainboard benutzt du?
> Tdp?
> Würde der auch auf meinem (zukünfigen)mobo laufen?(msi k9a cf-f)?


 
tdp? Wo lese ich das ab? Mein Board kann 140 Watt Cpus ab...

Ist ein MSI DKA 790GX Platinum welches ich mir gestern zusammen mit dieser netten CPU gekauft habe.Das Board ist Sockel AM2+

Ob er auf dem K9A CF F rennt weiß ich net aber ich denke da spricht nix gegen.Hau mal Beachboy und Stefan Payne an die haben mehr plan.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

ich habe heute mit meinem kleinen 4450e gebencht entweder ich habe ein Montagsexemplar oder die CPU gehen tasächlich nicht mehr als 2875mhz...hoffe der 7750 rockt da besser


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich will ihn später per Multi anheben OCen Aber vorher ungeOCt mit §DMark 06 benchen um nen vergleich zu haben. Wenn denn dann das SP3 endlich gesaugt ist fange ich an....

@Rune mach doch den Sammelthread auf!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> welches mainboard benutzt du?
> Tdp?
> Würde der auch auf meinem (zukünfigen)mobo laufen?(msi k9a cf-f)?


 
Das Mainboard ist bei MSI für Phenom 9850 freigegeben.
Und da der 140 Watt Verlustleistung hat, sollte auch der Deneb darauf laufen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Rune mach doch den Sammelthread zu dem MSI Board auf!


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ok waren jetzt Knapp 12000 3D Murks

mh...  zusammen mit einer Geforce GTX 260 XFX BE


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

Meins hat nur 125 watt tdp*grummel*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

125W reichen aber auch für den Phenom II.
Mein Gigabyte ist soweit ich weiß auch nur auf 125W begrenzt.
Aber es kommt wahrscheinlich bald das Asus M3A79-T Deluxe zu mir in den PC.


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

> 125W reichen aber auch für den Phenom II.


Für alle phenom 2`s?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Für alle phenom 2`s?


Na klar, X4 920 und X4 940 werden eine TDP von 125W haben.
Die TDP der Dual- und Tri Cores liegt ja logischerweise unter der der Quad Cores.


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

[QUOTENa klar, X4 920 und X4 940 werden eine TDP von 125W haben.][/QUOTE]
Sind die namen schon bekannt?oder hast du die erfunden?Wie hoch werden die phenoms hetaktet sein?


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

einer irgendwas 2,...Ghz und der größere 3,0Ghz auf den spekuliere ich ja auch.... und ja,die Namen sind echt.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Rune mach doch den Sammelthread zu dem MSI Board auf!


haste schon gesehen ich habe ihn bei Kaufberatung für MB's aufgemacht...


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja cool mal reinschauen!


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

Und was ist hiermitt?
Phenom II: Doch keine 6 GHz möglich? - Phenom II, OC, 6 GHz, AMD


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Und was ist hiermitt?
> Phenom II: Doch keine 6 GHz möglich? - Phenom II, OC, 6 GHz, AMD


Würdest du einen Phenom II daheim auf 6 GHz laufen lassen? Bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

Nee aber die deuten doch auf einen sehr hohen grundtakt hin!


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Nee aber die deuten doch auf einen sehr hohen grundtakt hin!


 
Nickles glaub mir,der Phenom wird sich lohnen.... abwarten und Tee oder Bier tringen... ich habe mir den 7750 ja eh nur zur überbrückung gekauft!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

joob abwarten und bier trinken...prost  es ist Wochenende auf AMD's Phenom und auf das was ich am meinen PC unten rechts in der Ecke getan habe


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

Jo auf AMD!

Tja Rune,die Idee hatte noch einer(aber bei dir ist noch ein INTEL drunter,stimmts?:


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

> Tja Rune,die Idee hatte noch einer(aber bei dir ist noch ein INTEL drunter,stimmts?:


Kuck mal in sein sysprofile:x2 4550e.


> abwarten und Tee oder Bier tringen


Bin erst 15,also cola


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Kuck mal in sein sysprofile:x2 4550e.


Unter dem AMD *Aufkleber* ist noch ein Intel drunter.


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

Na und,schaut mal bei ebay unter dem Verkäufer orca2609...

Nickles,mit 15 ist aber schon Kölsch/Cola drin oder?


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

*j...a....*wenn meine mutter das liest()


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

ALs ob sich deine Mutter auf PCGHX rumtreiben würde...


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ok,zeit um zum Thema zurück zu kommen,mein kleiner "Kuma" tickt grad mit 2,9Ghz und rechnet grad ein paar Lucas Lehmer... aber Prime95 ist doch nicht alltagstauglich oder? ich meine das ist so ein extrem Ding aber die Tücken des Rechneralltags simuliert das nicht.

Während Prime95,Musik und surfen und e-mail zeigt mir Speed fan das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das gesund?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Temp1 sieht irgendwie gar nicht gut aus...


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2008)

??? die ist die ganze Zeit schon so... Also so lange Prime läuft.Wann sehe ich obs in Prime Fehler gegeben hat?

Das sagt HW Monitor:


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Sag mal ist es über längere Zeit so, dass HW Monitor für beide Kerne die gleiche Temp anzeigt?


----------



## sportline105 (19. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Temp1 sieht irgendwie gar nicht gut aus...


wieso? is doch bald weihnachten! advent, advent, ein lichtlein brennt 

so sah es bei mir mit dem alten pc-gehäuse bei den festplatten aus  seit dam rebel 9 value is aber alles bei 30-40°C


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

> ALs ob sich deine Mutter auf PCGHX rumtreiben würde...


Da mein rechner nie online sein wird,weil:
Ich:mama bkomm ich ()Ein internet zugang?
Mam:.spinnst du
ich:nee
Mudda:da musste für die schule lernen
Ich:
Maaamaaaa:
Ich.sag mal du bist echt
MAda:was erlaubst du dier...

Danach ende ich so:

Und sie:

immer das selbe 



Auf jeden fall muss ich also den rechner meiner eltern nutzen,wenn ich also kurz weg bin um kölnsch cola zu trinken(^^)könnte sie ja an den rechner und dan gibts wieder Siehe oben


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Dezember 2008)

@Nickles: Sei mir nicht böse, aber solche Sachen sind in der Rumpelkammer besser aufgehoben. Hier gehts um den X2 7750 BE und das soll auch so bleiben. 
@orca26: Bei mir haben die Temps IIRC auch nie gestimmt, weder im BIOS noch mit Overdrive (wobei mir das auch ziemlich egal war ). Willst du den Kuma noch OCen? Die gehen eigentlich auch mit simpler Luftkühlung ganz gut, etwas besser als die "echten" Phenoms: CPU-Z Validator 3.0 (K9A2 Platinum ist nicht unbedingt DAS OC-Board...)


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn der so gut zu ocen ist dann werde ich mir ihn auch kaufen(werd onehin nie viel mehr für ein prozi ausgeben)

Edit:Bei mindfactory wird der prozo unter die kategorie AM2 gesetzt


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Leistungsaufnahme ist leider etwas heftig z.B. im Vergleich zu einem (spürbar langsameren) Brisbane, für einen 75€-Dualcore ist die Leistung durchaus nett. In der neuen PCGHX 01/09 ist zu sehen, dass ein X2 4850e und ein erst recht ein E2160 deutlich hinter den 7750 BE zurückfallen, auch die Skalierung mit OC fällt sichtbar gut aus.


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich gelesen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Jup, ich auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Die Leistungsaufnahme ist leider etwas heftig z.B. im Vergleich zu einem (spürbar langsameren) Brisbane, für einen 75€-Dualcore ist die Leistung durchaus nett. In der neuen PCGHX 01/09 ist zu sehen, dass ein X2 4850e und ein erst recht ein E2160 deutlich hinter den 7750 BE zurückfallen, auch die Skalierung mit OC fällt sichtbar gut aus.


 
Dennoch stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum noch einen Dual Core auf alter Basis rausbringen, wenn die neuen 45nm CPUs bereits in den Startlöchern stehen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dennoch stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum noch einen Dual Core auf alter Basis rausbringen, wenn die neuen 45nm CPUs bereits in den Startlöchern stehen.


Ganz einfach:
Weil die Dual Cores auf Basis des 45nm Chips voraussichtlich erst im Sommer 2009 erscheinen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Weil die Dual Cores auf Basis des 45nm Chips voraussichtlich erst im Sommer 2009 erscheinen werden.


 
Ich dachte, die X3 Prozessoren bleiben erst mal im Regal und reichen doch als Übergang zu allen anderen 45nm CPUs, die im Sommer kommen werden.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

@Hyperhorn: Ja der soll wenigstens auf 3,2Ghz geOCt werden.Er ist meine übergangs CPU bis ich  mir nen Phenom II zum vernünftigen Preis kaufen kann wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...

Also momentan läuft er auf 2,9 Ghz einfach um das OCen per Multi zu testen und weil ich noch keinen vernünftigen Kühler für ihn habe.Auch wenn mir Speedfan u.s.w. für den E8400 auch solche Temps in etwa ausgespuckt haben..So jetzt beim hantieren mit dem Rechner läufts genauso gut wie mit dem Intel E8400 und im 3DMurks habe ich auch nicht viel weniger Punkte....

Ich finde die CPU super,wollte ja zuerst sowas wie 5000+ geholt haben aber ich dachte auf die paar € kommts nicht an und wenn sich jemand entscheiden sollte der CPU ne chance zu geben so kann er das tun ohne sich zu ärgern.Man Merkt schon einen unterschied zu den älteren Athlons.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die X3 Prozessoren bleiben erst mal im Regal und reichen doch als Übergang zu allen anderen 45nm CPUs, die im Sommer kommen werden.


Die neuen 45nm X3 (auch Heca genannt) kommen ja schon im Februar, kurz nach dem Deneb. 



Nickles schrieb:


> Edit:Bei mindfactory wird der prozo unter die kategorie AM2 gesetzt


Was ist daran so schlimm?
Nur weil da ein + fehlt...


----------



## Nickles (20. Dezember 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Nickles
> Edit:Bei mindfactory wird der prozo unter die kategorie AM2 gesetzt
> 
> ...


 
Nichts ist daran schlimm,hab ich nie gesagt,ahb ich einfach bemerkt
Da wissen wohl einige leute nicht wo sie mit der cpu hinsollen
Der heisst atalon x2,kommt aber mit phenom spezifikationen?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Die Leistungsaufnahme ist leider etwas heftig z.B. im Vergleich zu einem (spürbar langsameren) Brisbane, für einen 75€-Dualcore ist die Leistung durchaus nett. In der neuen PCGHX 01/09 ist zu sehen, dass ein X2 4850e und ein erst recht ein E2160 deutlich hinter den 7750 BE zurückfallen, auch die Skalierung mit OC fällt sichtbar gut aus.



das erklärt warum mein 4450 auf 2920mhz nur für ne Vali läuft...stabil isser nicht...habe mich bewusst für den 4450 entschieden damit mir der Abschied nicht so schwer fällt wenn ich mir den PhenomII kaufe... das ist ja jetzt mit meinem E7200 der bei meinem Bruder auf Standart laufen muss, der kleine kann viel mehr wie z. B. auf 3,8 ghz rennen oder im Standartvcore auf 3,2 ghz rechnen..hemmm..genug der Wehmut...


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt läuft er mit 3,0Ghz ohne Zicken. Hält auch 2 Stunden Prime aus. Aber ich werde mich gleich in Bonn mal nach einem CPU Kühler umsehen....

Wie sind diese Zalman CNPS so? Muß ich dafür das Mainboard ausbauen?

Sonst hätte ich noch alles zur auswahl was Grey Computer Cologne im Angebot hat da kann ich nämlich mit dem Fahrrad hinfahren....http://www.greycomp.de/


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja allzuviel Auswahl haben die ja nicht.
Der AC Freezer 64 Pro sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein, ansonsten wäre noch der Coolermaster Hyper 212 empfehlenswert.

Mit den Zalman Teilen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, die sollten aber auch etwa in dem Leistungsbereicht vom Hyper 212 liegen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> So jetzt läuft er mit 3,0Ghz ohne Zicken. Hält auch 2 Stunden Prime aus. Aber ich werde mich gleich in Bonn mal nach einem CPU Kühler umsehen....
> 
> Wie sind diese Zalman CNPS so? Muß ich dafür das Mainboard ausbauen?
> 
> Sonst hätte ich noch alles zur auswahl was Grey Computer Cologne im Angebot hat da kann ich nämlich mit dem Fahrrad hinfahren....http://www.greycomp.de/


Bei der Auswahl von Grey sind die CNPS 9500 fast noch die empfehlenswertesten. Leider gibt es für den Preis mittlerweile schon deutlich besser Kühler. 
Ich würde aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so viel Geld für mehr Kühlleistung ausgeben, denn die CPU skaliert -wie die meisten Phenoms- nur geringfügig mit VCore. In dem Fall reicht es dann, die optimale Abstimmung aus VCore/ Takt zu finden. Das wird so zwischen 3,2-3,4 GHz liegen, tippe ich mal.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Naja allzuviel Auswahl haben die ja nicht.
> Der AC Freezer 64 Pro sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein, ansonsten wäre noch der Coolermaster Hyper 212 empfehlenswert.
> 
> Mit den Zalman Teilen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, die sollten aber auch etwa in dem Leistungsbereicht vom Hyper 212 liegen.


 
Ich habe den AC Freezer 64 geholt und fast aus dem Fenster geworfen weil ich den nicht montiert bekam und ich bin schon ne abgew.... tüfftler Sau leider habe ich keinen Bock gehabt das Mainboard rauszuholen.In der Enge des gehäuses habe ich dann erst ganz spät gesehen das die halte Klammern nicht in das Retention modul des Boards passen.Die sind wirklich nur nen Milimeter zu breit eventuel hat MSI so blöde Retenton Module..... egal,der Kühler geht Montag zurück zu Grey und ich nehme wieder den Boxed Kühler bis der Phenom II kommt.Keinen Bock zu schnibbel o.Ä.
Naja,die CPU wird ja wohl 60°C abkönnen... viel mehr als 60°C kann das doch nicht sein was es von den Weren der Auslese Tools abweicht oder?

Werde


----------



## Nickles (20. Dezember 2008)

Weiss wer ein tool um den ram/ht link/pci-e takt uner WINDOWS zu beeinflussen?
Ich oce gerade mit fsb set,nur kann ich da leider nur den fsb beinflussen?
HILFE


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Auf das Asus M2A-VM HDMI passt der AC Freezer 64 Pro aber Problemlos.


----------



## Nickles (20. Dezember 2008)

Weiss wer ein tool um den ram/ht link/pci-e takt uner WINDOWS zu beeinflussen?
Ich oce gerade mit fsb set,nur kann ich da leider nur den fsb beinflussen?
HILFE


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2008)

Hast du denn Vergleiche zu älteren Athlons, zum Beispiel zum 6000+ oder was in der Richtung?


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Auf das Asus M2A-VM HDMI passt der AC Freezer 64 Pro aber Problemlos.


 
Ich weiß.in meinem Lan Rechner passet er auch drauf das ist nicht viel bei dem MSI... das sind nur zwei kleine Ecken....


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn Vergleiche zu älteren Athlons, zum Beispiel zum 6000+ oder was in der Richtung?


 
Was meinst du? Temp. mäßig oder wie jetzt? Nein,habe ich nicht. Ja außer damals den letzten Athlon war ein 6400+ der wurde ungeOCt auch 55°C laut Tools bei Lasst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Temp. mäßig oder wie jetzt? Nein,habe ich nicht. Ja außer damals den letzten Athlon war ein 6400+ der wurde ungeOCt auch 55°C laut Tools bei Lasst.


 
Die Temps sind eigentlich egal, ich meine die reine Leistung des Prozessors.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

Er geht jetzt etwa so wie ein 6400+,den hatte ich damals. Bin froh das ich mir ihn jetzt geholt habe.Wenn jemand einen "kleinen" leicht zu OCenden Prozi von AMD sucht kann er gerne zugreifen.Das Ding lief auf 3,0Ghz mit Prime95 jetzt seit mehreren Stunden ohne Fehler und Warnungen und das mit Standart Lüfter.Hatte eben den hinteren Gehäuse Lüfter zugeschaltet und jetzt hatte ich Temps von 50-55°C. Schön.


----------



## Nickles (20. Dezember 2008)

Den kauf ich mir auch(nach 4gb ram)
Du hast mich überzeugt
Wenn ich es jedoch schaffe meinen X2 5000+ auf 3 ghz zu ocen dann würd sich der kauf nicht mehr lohnen!
Im moment bin ich bei 2800 mhz


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2008)

Meine VCore ist bei 1,25V... da ist noch ein wenig Platz

Weiß nicht ich muß jetzt erst nen vernünftigen Kühler haben.....

Ist sonst ganz große Sch... ich traue mich jetzt nicht mehr....

Kann mir einer einen guten Lüfter empfehlen der auch keine 222Kg wiegt und leicht zu montieren ist nebenbei noch was fürs Auge und was gutes leistet?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Dezember 2008)

Du willst die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Mal schauen ob sich da was finden lässt...

EDIT:

Wie findest du die beiden hier?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a330015.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a363729.html


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja aber ich mag keine Eier


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hatte heute mal versucht höher als 3,0Ghz zu gehen aber das geht ohne VCore Anhebung nicht. Ok,wenn morgen ein anderer Kühler zu bekommen ist dann Treibe ich die Ghz weiter rauf.

Ist so ein Thermalright IF-X gut? Da gibt es 3 verschiedene.Intel AMD und den mit dem kleinen Zusatzkühler. Der AMD ist der günstigste.Den brauche ich ja auch.Lohnt der?


----------



## Nickles (26. Dezember 2008)

> Ist so ein Thermalright IF-X gut?


Fragst du noch?
Der if-x 14 ist laut pcgh(x)der beste cpu kühler den du im moment für geld bekommst.


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

Jaja,von der Leistung her aber was ist mit Handhabung? Die Weiber sind auch immer die besten wenn sie blond,schön,geil und dumm sind... Aber komm mit so einer Tussi mal klar...


----------



## Nickles (26. Dezember 2008)

Von der handhabung hab ich keine ahnung(---->lüfter bezogen)


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ok. Ne,aber du weisst was ich meine? Nutzt mir halt nix wenn ich da nachher so einen Trümmer habe und ichs Gehäuse auf stehen lassen muß oder so.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok. Ne,aber du weisst was ich meine? Nutzt mir halt nix wenn ich da nachher so einen Trümmer habe und ichs Gehäuse auf stehen lassen muß oder so.


Tja wozu gibts Zollstöcke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Tja wozu gibts Zollstöcke?


 
Du meinst Gliedermaßstäbe.


----------



## sportline105 (27. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Tja wozu gibts Zollstöcke?


um zu messen wer den größeren hat?  ich mein natürlich den platz zwischen mainboard und seitenwand, falls da jemand was falsch versteht 

und ja, eigentlich heißt das gliedermaßstab  auch wieder so zweideutig


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja wenn die Glieder gemessen werden sollen da tuts auch ein Geodreieck... Und Zollstock ist ein Kölner Stadtteil.

@Beachboy,es geht ja auch darum ob der Kühler nicht auf dem Board hat eine Heatpipe oder so kommt.Sows kann ich nicht messen weil der ich nur die groben Abmaße des Kühlers kenne.Sonst denke ich mal das kommt hin.... Aber dachte von euch Jungs weiß einer was genaues weil ers irgendwo gelesen habe. In Sysprofiles ist einer drin der die Kombi DKA790GX und IFX 14 hat


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ja wenn die Glieder gemessen werden sollen da tuts auch ein Geodreieck... Und Zollstock ist ein Kölner Stadtteil.
> 
> @Beachboy,es geht ja auch darum ob der Kühler nicht auf dem Board hat eine Heatpipe oder so kommt.Sows kann ich nicht messen weil der ich nur die groben Abmaße des Kühlers kenne.Sonst denke ich mal das kommt hin.... Aber dachte von euch Jungs weiß einer was genaues weil ers irgendwo gelesen habe. In Sysprofiles ist einer drin der die Kombi DKA790GX und IFX 14 hat


Wozu gibts Onlineshops?
Da stehen überall die Maße drin...


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2008)

*Lesen* bitte.

Da stehen die groben "Maße über Alles" auf den Hersteller Seiten oder den Onlineshopseiten.

Habe den IFX jetzt eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der passt im gesamten drauf doch hatte ich Probleme weil *unter* der breitesten Stelle eine Heatpipe an den Northbridge Kühler stieß.

Das meinte ich vorhin.Aber ich habe mir geholfen wie man sieht. 

Leider stehen keine technischen Zeichnungen (die aber allmählig bei den riesigen Kühlern die es heute gibt nötig wären) auf den Onlineshop Seiten du Beachboy du!

Schicker Kühler übrigens wie ich finde und der kann auch was...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

Sieht irgendwie so aus als würde der 2 Rams Slots verdecken...


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie so aus als würde der 2 Rams Slots verdecken...


 
 Joa... tut er auch,aber es scheint als bekäme man den Ram trotzdem noch raus.

Kann man zur Not die beiden Riegel auch in die anderen beiden Ramslots stecken oder wie ist dat?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Joa... tut er auch,aber es scheint als bekäme man den Ram trotzdem noch raus.
> 
> Kann man zur Not die beiden Riegel auch in die anderen beiden Ramslots stecken oder wie ist dat?


Man kann zur Not auch eine Säge benutzen....
(Für evtl. Schäden übernehme ich keine Haftung!)


----------



## cartago2202 (12. Januar 2009)

na orca26 tut sich da was noch bei dir wegen Kuma oc?


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2009)

cartago2202 schrieb:


> na orca26 tut sich da was noch bei dir wegen Kuma oc?


 
Hatte ihn auf 3,4 Ghz aber das ist nix dauerhaft Alltagstaugliches. Aber jetzt betreibe ich ihn mit 3,2Ghz und das ist Bench,Stress und Alltagsstresstauglich!!!!


----------



## Z_E_R_O (28. April 2009)

Besitzt du die Cpu noch? Versuch doch mal die weiteren 2 cores freizuschallten  Würde mich interessieren, da du ja auch ein passendes Motherboard hast


----------



## orca113 (28. April 2009)

Z_E_R_O schrieb:


> Besitzt du die Cpu noch? Versuch doch mal die weiteren 2 cores freizuschallten  Würde mich interessieren, da du ja auch ein passendes Motherboard hast



Hallo,nein ich besitze den Kuma nicht mehr.Sorry Jungs.


----------

